# can i take dissolvable co-codamol while having buserelin injections



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me if co-codamol is ok to take when having buserelin injections. Im getting alot of headaches and that is what i usually take. X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i was told only paracetamol, so i think probably you shouldn't.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Danielle,

Is your co-codamol bought from Pharmacy? Or prescription? If its the just the normal ones from pharmacy then they contain mainly just paracetamol (think its 500mg paracetamol and 8mg codeine) where as prescriptions ones has much higher amount of codeine in them. 

Saying that, I do agree with goldbunny, maybe just stick to normal paracetamol, however, I cant see a one time dose of co-codamol will do any harm if your headache is that bad. It won't interfer in any way with your treatment. It's more about how much drugs we make our bodies suffer with  
Keep drinking water Hun, that's the best thing for it
Hope you feel better soon
Xxxx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you both for the info. There not prescription ones, just ones from the chemist. Ive taken 2 today but in future i think i,ll take the advice from both of you and stick to paracetamol just to be on the safe side. Thank you for the well wishes. I wish you both lots of luck through your journeys.  X


----------

